# Davy Jones Projection Effect (2007)



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

We now set the Chicken-Time Machine back to Halloween 2007...

Inspired by the Pirates of the Caribbean ride additions, I animated a Davy Jones that appears on the sail of the pirate ship to spout menacing phrases, each bookended by a lightning flash of a skull. It ended up taking so long to do that the animation is the same for each appearance of Davy Jones, but the TOTs didn't notice. 

Projection Loop follows the video. Email me at _ChickenHaunt [at] gmail.com_ if you'd like a copy of the loop, and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

that is too cool!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## divinedragon7 (May 29, 2009)

wonderful, good job


----------

